# Faux Bronze: Painting Technique



## Nebulosity (Jul 6, 2010)

Well done. These kind of posts make me want to figure out this whole 'painting' thing. I'm pretty good at getting it on a wall, but not so good at the artsy stuff.


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

I just did this too, I did it much different then you but we both got great results!


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

Looks good SpookyMuFu


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Weathering metal is one of the most fun painting techniques! 

Here's my 7' bronze (cardboard) cannon - simple process: spray paint and tempura wash patina:


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

The cannon looks great


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks James!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Very cool guys!


----------

